# My first Royal Python!



## PurelyPetsLongton (Jul 7, 2011)

Today I was looking through an old photo album on my pen drive, which luckily survived the wash whilst being hidden in my jeans pocket! Anyway, I was looking for pictures of my gorgeous girls Tula and Bella (Rottweilers) to send to a friend when I came across a picture of Einstein my very first normal male royal python and decided to share!!

We have Royal Pythons and Corn Snakes available at the shop and can order in various other snakes for a small deposit.

www.purely-pets.co.uk

1 Landsmoor Drive, Longton, Preston, PR4 5PE
01772 619618

**Dont forget, throughout September, quote that you saw us on RFUK for a 5% discount in store**


----------

